# Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Dedomed, 1200 lumens) Review



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

The M3XS-UT Javelot, M3XS in short, is a much anticipated light from Olight. The M3XS is the bigger brother of the earlier releases M2X-UT Javelot. It's bigger in dimensions as well in output and throw.
Standard, this light runs on 3x CR123a batteries. With the extender attached, you're able to run 4x CR123a or 2x 18650 batteries. Max output, with any battery configuration is 1200 lumens.
In the highest mode, it has a max reach of 1 kilometer. Now, that's far! 

*The packaging:

*The M3XS comes in a nice plastic carrying case. This is always handy when you need to transport or store the light.









Inside the case, you'll find the M3XS-UT along with; a manual, Olight leaflet, tube extender, holster, CR123a battery magazine and two spare-orings.






*Features and Specifications: *_(given by Olight)
_
* Beam Distance: 1000m
* Candela: 250,000
* Waterproof Rating: IPX8 (waterproof up to 2 meters)
* Impact Rating: 1m
* LED: Cree XP-L high intensity
* Compatible Batteries: 3x CR123A. 4xCR123A or 2x 18650 (with included extender tube)
* Dimensions: 211mm (Length), 63mm ( Bezel Diameter) (with extender ~24.5cm length)
* Weight: 255g / 9 ounces (excluding batteries)

MSRP: 149.95USD






The M3XS steps-down, in the highest mode, after 5 minutes. I noticed the step-down indoors, but when I was walking thru the woods, I didn't notice it at all.
It's very honest from Olight to mention the step-down in the specifications. Most manufactures tend to put that info in the small letters at the bottom.

The manual gives information on specs, user interface and more. Always handy to read before usage 









Although the manual states High as highest output mode, the case talks about Turbo being the highest output mode.









The included holster look be the same, as the one that comes with the M2X. It provided enough protection when carrying. The body of the holster is stiff, so it keeps the right shape. The holster closes with a metal press stud.
With the velcro on the back, it's easy to attach it to your belt or backpack. On top, there is also a plastic D-ring. 
























Design hasn't changed much, besides the M3XS has a side-switch near the head, to switch modes. More on that, in the UI part.
It's a large light, but the weight balance is good. Even when handling in 'FBI hold' the light doesn't feel too heavy. Knurling on the light gives good grip. Even when the light and my hands were wet,
the light didn't slip out of my hand. The tactical ring is a great addition to that. It doesn't prevent the light from rolling, because the size of the head, but it does provide extra grip when handling the light.
The tactical ring isn't threaded, and is held in place by a o-ring underneath. The ring is removable. Tailcap o-rings doesn't need to be removed first, you can gently slide the ring over it. The grip ring has a hole for a lanyard.

The switch-boot cover is large than normal. This makes finding and pressing the switch a lot easier. The switch also need less pressure, compared with the M2X switch, to be activated.









*User Interface:

*To turn the light On, fully press the switch until the click. Click again to turn Off. The M3XS has mode memory, so it will turn On in the last used mode.
When On, press the side-switch to cycle between Med > High > Turbo. To access the lowest mode, press and hold the side-switch and then press the tail-switch. The lowest mode (3 lumens) isn't included in the mode memory. Half press the tail-switch for momentary. 
From any mode, press and hold the side-switch for about 1 second, to enter Strobe. When turned Off, while Strobe is last used, it will turn On in Strobe the next time. Press the side-switch again to exit Strobe.

It's also possible to select modes from Off, with the tail-switch. When Off half press to cycle between Med > Turbo > Strobe. Click fully when you want to select that mode.
















The M3XS uses a Cree XP-L high intensity led. This led is domeless, and gives a cooler tint than the dedomed M2X. Together with the smooth reflector, it throws great! 
Led is perfectly centered on my sample.

























Laser engraving is nicely done, and threads are cut very well. All threads came well lubed are a buttery smooth. 
Double o-rings at the head-side.













Springs at both ends provide good shock absorption for the batteries.









And for those who need it.. Yes, it does tail-stand 






The side-switch also functions as a low-battery indicator. A red dot will be visible to let you know, it's time to change or charge the batteries.
Fine ridges on the side-switch gives you some extra feel to the button.









*Size comparison:

*









Olight 18650, ArmyTek Predator Pro, Olight M3XS, ArmyTek Barracuda.








M3XS - M2X and M3XS - ArmyTek Barracuda












M3XS and M2X side-by-side. Heads are the same size, but the M3XS has a deeper reflector. 

*Indoor Beamshots:
*ISO400, 1/100 sec, f/4.0, auto WB - Canon 500D. Light approx 0.25m / Camera 0.75m away from wall. Eagletac 18650 batteries were used.

































































*Outdoor Beamshots:*
ISO400, 2.5 sec, f/5 - Path about 60 meters deep.
Beamshot of the TK61 was taken earlier.













*Conclusion:

*What to say about the light, other than wauw! The M3XS has so much throw, for a relatively small size. Certainly when you compare it with the Fenix TK61.
Fit and finish is very high as we expect from Olight. Normally I'm not a big fan of a side-switch to change modes, but it's better than twisting the head, what the M2X requires. 
When running on max it does get hot, so I don't recommend to run it for a long time, in his highest mode. When you're looking for a thrower that isn't too big, you may want to check the M3XS :thumbsup:

_M3XS-UT Javelot was supplied by Adola for review, on behalf of Olight._


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Reserved for updates...

Update 1:













Update 2:
Last night, I compared the M3XS-UT with the Olight M2X-UT, ArmyTek Barracuda (XM-L2) and the Fenix TK61. Target is 335 meters away, measured via Google earth. Although it was around 11PM (23:00u), it wasn't really dark outside. So keep that in mind.  - shot with: Canon 500D, f/5.6, 3,2 sec, ISO400, 250mm, auto WB.




































Update 3: after reading a other review on the M3XS-UT, I contacted Olight about the led that they use for this light. Although specs talk about XP-L Hi, Olight uses a XP-L HD and dedomes them in their factory. When enough XP-L Hi leds are in stock, they switch to that led.


----------



## Ernst from Germany (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thank You!!!"! Very good Review of a great lamp!
ERnst


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



Ernst from Germany said:


> Thank You!!!"! Very good Review of a great lamp!
> ERnst



Thank you 
It's a great light indeed.


----------



## markr6 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Any shots with the extender? Sorry if I overlooked it, I'm on my phone and all the images don't seem to be loading


----------



## light36 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thanks for the review , been waiting for someone to review the M3XS


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



markr6 said:


> Any shots with the extender? Sorry if I overlooked it, I'm on my phone and all the images don't seem to be loading


Added three photos, in post #2 



light36 said:


> Thanks for the review , been waiting for someone to review the M3XS


Thank you


----------



## TEEJ (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Interestingly, according to Olight, FOUR RCR123/16340 can also be used with the extender.

As 18650 fit, the use of four 18350 should, logically, also work.

I like the IMR 18350's, so, that adds options.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



TEEJ said:


> Interestingly, according to Olight, FOUR RCR123/16340 can also be used with the extender.
> As 18650 fit, the use of four 18350 should, logically, also work.
> I like the IMR 18350's, so, that adds options.


According the manual, the max voltage is 12V. So as long you're not above that, you should be ok


----------



## G. Scott H. (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

In the other thread, the Olight guy says 4 x 16340 is okay in this. That's 14.8v @ the nominal 3.7v and 16.8v @ 4.2v right off the charger. 

edit: I'm just wondering whether 4 x 16340 or 18350 is actually okay to use.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



G. Scott H. said:


> In the other thread, the Olight guy says 4 x 16340 is okay in this. That's 14.8v @ the nominal 3.7v and 16.8v @ 4.2v right off the charger.
> 
> edit: I'm just wondering whether 4 x 16340 or 18350 is actually okay to use.



I've read that too. I don't recommend it, since the manual clearly states max 12V.


----------



## G. Scott H. (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

I'm thinking 4 IFR cells or 4 ICR RCR123s that are limited to ~3v would be acceptable, but I'm not sure I trust the Tenergy, Powerizer, or Soshine cells that come in these configs. for series use. Perhaps 4 K2 Energy IFRs?  Or maybe it's best to just stick to 3 RCR size cells and only use the extender for 2 18650s.


----------



## xed888 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

thanks for the review kj2.

Could you measure how long the M3XS is with the extender and without please? Sorry if I missed this somewhere


----------



## kj2 (Jun 21, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



xed888 said:


> thanks for the review kj2.
> 
> Could you measure how long the M3XS is with the extender and without please? Sorry if I missed this somewhere



Without 21.1cm, with extension I measured about 24.5cm.


----------



## xed888 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Without 21.1cm, with extension I measured about 23cm.



thank you


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



xed888 said:


> thank you


Correcttion, it's about 24.5cm


----------



## badtziscool (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thanks for the awesome review! How does the M3SXUT compare to the Armytek Barracuda?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



badtziscool said:


> Thanks for the awesome review! How does the M3SXUT compare to the Armytek Barracuda?



Tint of my Barracuda is much whiter, but the M3XS out throws it. Barracuda is heavier and feels beefy-er. Coating on the ArmyTek's are one of a kind, and I like the grip that it gives. Modes switching on the M3XS is easier. Am planning to shoot comparing beamshots, when weather allows it


----------



## cariocajack (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Great writeup and photos. Incredible output from a stock thrower.


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 22, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thank for the review! 

I really wish Olight would have considered a 1*18650 option.
Will the tube from M2XS fit the head of M3XS? Available if so?

The Olight rep on the another thread here claims it's okay
to run 4*16340's (16.8v). But the manual says 12v limit.
Hell even 4 new CR123a's are over the limit because they
sometimes are 3.2v. 

Thanks again for the great review. Look forward to the meter runs.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Could you post a photo of the light with an extender _without_ the cigar grip ring? Thanks.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



keithallenlaw said:


> Thank for the review!
> 
> I really wish Olight would have considered a 1*18650 option.
> Will the tube from M2XS fit the head of M3XS? Available if so?


Just tried. The battery tube of the M2X-UT does NOT fit the M3XS-UT. Threads won't even grab the threads in the head.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



Ryp said:


> Could you post a photo of the light with an extender _without_ the cigar grip ring? Thanks.
















Tailcap o-ring doesn't need to be removed, when you want to take-off the tactical ring. You can gently pull it over the o-ring. O-ring that is underneath the ring is exposed, when you removed the grip/tactical ring. 
Of course, that one can be removed without losing your IPX8 rating.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Hm interesting. Thanks for the photos!


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jun 23, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

I'm assuming the slightly rounder Olight 3600mAh 18650's work just fine?

Never mind. Yes they will.


----------



## newbie66 (Jun 27, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Just noticed the review and again thanks a lot kj2! Awesome thrower indeed!

Exceeding 12v will most probably damage the LED. The Olight rep must be mistaken.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Extra beam comparison photos added in post #2 :wave:


----------



## snurblet (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thanks for the review, especially the M2X comparisons. 

FYI- It looks like some the beamshot pics in the OP are broken.


----------



## kj2 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



snurblet said:


> Thanks for the review, especially the M2X comparisons.
> 
> FYI- It looks like some the beamshot pics in the OP are broken.


Thanks 
I checked on my pc. All photos are loading correctly. Are you experiencing this on pc or mobile/app?


----------



## snurblet (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

It was on my end, a Firefox extension issue. All good now.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thanks for the great review KJ2!

I'm so tempted, it's a lot of bucks but throws common sense out window looking at the beam shots. 

I need a thrower, this is sweet, may be too much, idk??? lol


----------



## kj2 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



WarRaven said:


> Thanks for the great review KJ2!
> I'm so tempted, it's a lot of bucks but throws common sense out window looking at the beam shots.
> I need a thrower, this is sweet, may be too much, idk??? lol


Glad I could help 
The M3XS is slight more expensive than his smaller brother, the M2X. But it's cheaper than the Fenix TK61. At least, that's the case where I live.
Compared with the TK61, it's so much smaller. Also takes two 18650's instead of four which makes it easier to hold. Do prefer the UI from the Fenix though. On/Off and modes buttons are side-by-side which is more convenient. 
My AT Barracuda, with XM-L2, is just blown away by the M3XS. Even the M2X makes fun of him :laughing: ArmyTek did update the Barracuda and now uses a regular XP-L led. They should use the XP-L Hi version IMO.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Glad I could help
> The M3XS is slight more expensive than his smaller brother, the M2X. But it's cheaper than the Fenix TK61. At least, that's the case where I live.
> Compared with the TK61, it's so much smaller. Also takes two 18650's instead of four which makes it easier to hold. Do prefer the UI from the Fenix though. On/Off and modes buttons are side-by-side which is more convenient.
> My AT Barracuda, with XM-L2, is just blown away by the M3XS. Even the M2X makes fun of him :laughing: ArmyTek did update the Barracuda and now uses a regular XP-L led. They should use the XP-L Hi version IMO.



I think the 4x18650 takes Fenix out of equation as it offers no extra beam but run time.
The M2X is priced friendlier but not sure if I'd feel I was not missing out.
Price, yeah, the Fenix is higher for me too, Canada.
Thanks for the info on the AT, was going to look over them soon. I'm liking Olight more and more, S Series aside. 
Any other tips good man?


----------



## kj2 (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



WarRaven said:


> I think the 4x18650 takes Fenix out of equation as it offers no extra beam but run time.
> The M2X is priced friendlier but not sure if I'd feel I was not missing out.
> Price, yeah, the Fenix is higher for me too, Canada.
> Thanks for the info on the AT, was going to look over them soon. I'm liking Olight more and more, S Series aside.
> Any other tips good man?


Out of the mentioned four, I would pick the M3XS as #1.
Other tips.. well, do the research and have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Out of the mentioned four, I would pick the M3XS as #1.
> Other tips.. well, do the research and have fun [emoji106]


Cheers, thanks. 
+1 dude
M2X is strong contender unless I find a deal.


----------



## RollerBoySE (Jun 28, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



WarRaven said:


> unless I find a deal.



Check out the other forum.


----------



## WarRaven (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



RollerBoySE said:


> Check out the other forum.


Good tip, thank you.


----------



## shrike2222 (Jun 29, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Good review!


----------



## panag (Jun 30, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Out of the mentioned four, I would pick the M3XS as #1.
> Other tips.. well, do the research and have fun :thumbsup:


sent the m3xs to vinh and get another 100000cd at list then make a new review!!!!! by the way exelent review:thumbsup::wave: I have tk61vn v2 fiatlux with 670000cd and tn31mb with 430000cd very powerfull throwers


----------



## keithallenlaw (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Had mine for a week now. My first dedicated thrower. Wow! Impressive indeed.
Greet build quality. I use protected Efest 2*18500's for the 3 battery configuration.
326.9 grams in that configuration. 

It's a special use or hobby light IMO. Wouldn't be my first choice for a hike on the 
deep wooded trails, but when things open up the fun takes over. Actually, it's less
invasive to others because it doesn't light up the whole immediate area unless you
accidentally spot someone, if that make sense. I like the tint. Warmer than what
I'm use to. You want a spotter? Get the Olight M3XS-UT Javelot! Recommended.

Now, looking for a flood monster. The new NC TM-16 looks like a candidate. 

Hope you don't mind me sharing this on your thread kj2. And thanks for selling
me this light! -keith


----------



## kj2 (Jul 1, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



keithallenlaw said:


> Had mine for a week now. My first dedicated thrower. Wow! Impressive indeed.
> Greet build quality. I use protected Efest 2*18500's for the 3 battery configuration.
> 326.9 grams in that configuration.
> 
> ...


No problem, glad I could help


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jul 4, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

had a night of trying beamshots across the Potomac river. Turns out my cheap little 12x zoom Canon just cant zoom far enough. M3X still reaches across onto Maryland shore. Tried it out in Old Town Alexandria and despite the light pollution could still hit the Maryland side of the river. Alexandria cops stopped me for being suspicious and thought I was casing houses to rob. What a joke! Light and camera are pointed in the opposite direction from the high price townhouses behind me and they stop and give me crap for 20 minutes. Told them what I was doing and why and none of them believed me until I just said "look" held the light out over the river and turned it on. They didnt say a word for a full minute. I turned it off put everything back into my pockets and told them I was going to walk back to my car and go home and to enjoy their Surefires. Suspicious? Sure it was night time. Nothing more suspicious than a flashlight at night! Of course drunk couples making out on nearby park benches were in no way suspicious I guess. Need a camera with much more zoom...


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Update added in post #2.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Update added in post #2.



Thanks for the updare!
Anyway to tell apart the LED whether it is the HI or factory dedomed?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 8, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



newbie66 said:


> Thanks for the updare!
> Anyway to tell apart the LED whether it is the HI or factory dedomed?


There could be some residue left over from the dedoming process. That's not the case, with my sample. First time I saw it, I really though it was standard domeless.


----------



## jfong (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kj2 said:


> Update 3: after reading a other review on the M3XS-UT, I contacted Olight about the led that they use for this light. Although specs talk about XP-L Hi, Olight uses a XP-L HD and dedomes them in their factory. When enough XP-L Hi leds are in stock, they switch to that led.



Isn't that a bait-and-switch / false advertising? Or are you coming out ahead by getting the XP-L HD dedome instead of the XP-L HI?


----------



## kj2 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



jfong said:


> Isn't that a bait-and-switch / false advertising? Or are you coming out ahead by getting the XP-L HD dedome instead of the XP-L HI?



Output of both leds are the same, with the same current. Both are equal efficiently. But if you look it black-and-white, you aren't getting what the specs say.


----------



## newbie66 (Jul 9, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Thanks kj2. As long as output and tint remains the same then I suppose it does not really matter.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 11, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Hey Kj2, hope you don't mind if I add on here..

Just ordered this light.
I'm in shock that I did honestly, it's cost was out of my reach normally.
The size and battery requirements also played a part in not taking it more serious.
I was very much thinking M2X or M23, for the size and price, so these seemed great.

Up to recently I was leaning to the M23 as it's price was just a bit better fit for my wallet then the M2X though only being a small upgrade to my current M22. So I was turning it over and over yet trying to decide, as I wanted the M2X for the sweet reach. 

Today, a sale became available to me, allowing me to score this M3X for less then a M23, I couldn't say no even if I have a battery shortage now to feed this dark matter separator. 
Funny, I may have the light, but no dedicated cells to properly feed it for awhile. 🔋🔋☺
Yeah, I'm a dummy, but I have a M3X on its way to me.


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 24, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*

Hey Kj2, i was wondering if you noticed if your lense was loose or rattled at all? I got my M3XS today and the glass can be rotated in the head and rattles side to side quite a lot. It moves less than a millimeter so theres not too much play but i am concerned. Still seems to be waterproof as i can see the o-ring. Any idea/help how to take it apart to check?


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 24, 2015)

I do, in talks with dealer about it. They can't understand how that can be, but yes it can rotate if cleaned in that fashion, or back and forth.
I didn't want to say that in forums in case it was a one off as my case was damaged on left hand side, clasp was broken.

It's like a pallet of them was squished.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2015)

*Re: Olight M3XS-UT Javelot (3 or 4x CR123a/ 2x 18650, XP-L Hi, 1200 lumens) Review*



kiwikane said:


> Hey Kj2, i was wondering if you noticed if your lense was loose or rattled at all? I got my M3XS today and the glass can be rotated in the head and rattles side to side quite a lot. It moves less than a millimeter so theres not too much play but i am concerned. Still seems to be waterproof as i can see the o-ring. Any idea/help how to take it apart to check?



My lens isn't loose and doesn't rattle at all. Can shake it or press it with force, it doesn't move. Normally you would be able to unscrew the bezel, but I'm sure Olight used loctite. I suggest you contact you dealer/seller or contact Olight CS.


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I do, in talks with dealer about it. They can't understand how that can be, but yes it can rotate if cleaned in that fashion, or back and forth.
> I didn't want to say that in forums in case it was a one off as my case was damaged on left hand side, clasp was broken.
> 
> It's like a pallet of them was squished.



I saw the case damage in your review, a spot of bad luck/roughhousing during freight perhaps? I asked on Reddit and u/Emarkd suggested to tighten down the bezel because the lens is basically sitting ontop of the reflector and sandwiched between it and the o-ring and it might just be loose. It was a bit tricky getting the o-ring to sit while i screwed the head down into the bezel. It kept pinching up, nothing a thumb nail and some patience couldn't fix. 
My light is fine now, and I'm super happy with it! :twothumbs
Best of luck getting to the bottom of it with the dealer, or you could try what i did and see if it works for ya?





kj2 said:


> My lens isn't loose and doesn't rattle at all. Can shake it or press it with force, it doesn't move. Normally you would be able to unscrew the bezel, but I'm sure Olight used loctite. I suggest you contact you dealer/seller or contact Olight CS.



Thanks for the reply kj2.

Can confirm that the bezel can be unscrewed, just bloody hard is all  
But there was definite play in my lens, taking it apart and seating the o-ring properly fixed the issue for me. I did have a problem screwing it back together and the o-ring pinching and bunching up. I just pressed it back in with my thumb nail and kept it seated while i screwed the head down into the bezel. 
Lens is unscathed, o-ring is fine and everything is as it should be.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

CW, or CCW on bezel, mine wouldn't budge I'll try again though.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2015)

kiwikane said:


> Thanks for the reply kj2.
> 
> Can confirm that the bezel can be unscrewed, just bloody hard is all
> But there was definite play in my lens, taking it apart and seating the o-ring properly fixed the issue for me. I did have a problem screwing it back together and the o-ring pinching and bunching up. I just pressed it back in with my thumb nail and kept it seated while i screwed the head down into the bezel.
> Lens is unscathed, o-ring is fine and everything is as it should be.



Glad to hear that


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

I just got mine back together as well.
Thank you for tip that it can be fixed.

Mine wouldn't budge, turned on light, ran it for a cycle to generate some heat in the head, it finally came free.

Lubed O oring, reassembled, all much gooder now. ☺


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I just got mine back together as well.
> Thank you for tip that it can be fixed.
> 
> Mine wouldn't budge, turned on light, ran it for a cycle to generate some heat in the head, it finally came free.
> ...



Great!


----------



## CajunLite (Jul 25, 2015)

Excellent review! Thanks, this may be my next purchase.


----------



## kj2 (Jul 25, 2015)

CajunLite said:


> Excellent review! Thanks, this may be my next purchase.



Thank you  it's a good choice if you're looking for a thrower.


----------



## kiwikane (Jul 25, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I just got mine back together as well.
> Thank you for tip that it can be fixed.
> 
> Mine wouldn't budge, turned on light, ran it for a cycle to generate some heat in the head, it finally came free.
> ...



So good to hear that, they really lock the bezel down nice and tight don't they. 

No sending back to wherever you got it to be repaired, hurray!


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 25, 2015)

Picture in indirect morning sunlight on ground..







Made a friend simply say,.. Wow!

This is my first that is that visible during daylight like this, maybe not as crazy as forum members lights like Vin's, but I'm impressed for a stock light


----------



## Rover1225 (Jul 26, 2015)

Daylight in a tube and then some


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 28, 2015)

Grabbed a couple cell phone pictures in wild tonight... Well concrete jungle wild ☺






Wasn't very dark really.

Thought this was kool too in context of led lighting. 






Triple cluster lights in base of water jets. Looked to be two cool tint and one warm.
Ooh, that is M3XS-UT, though hard to see it's beam over light pollution


----------



## scs (Jul 29, 2015)

WarRaven said:


>



"Upon closer inspection, these appear to be loafers."
Not exactly but close enough.


----------



## WarRaven (Jul 29, 2015)

Good eye!

My old idk, boat show/ loafers lol.
Pushing close to thirty years old.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2015)

does anyone have battery tube inner diameter measurements? I'm wondering if the "fatter" 18650s will fit in this okay...

I'm considering picking up this Olight and buying two protected LG 18650MJ1 18650 cells (3500 mAh) at 18.8mm diameter.

Thoughts?


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 6, 2015)

I don't have mine handy at moment but my guess they should be OK. I seem to recall battery room on any cell I've used.
I'll check tonight if nobody else has verified by then.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> I don't have mine handy at moment but my guess they should be OK. I seem to recall battery room on any cell I've used.
> I'll check tonight if nobody else has verified by then.



thanks man! I think the KP cells tend to be very wide, but I'm _thinking_ the 18.8mm diameter of the cell I linked to might be cutting it close.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 6, 2015)

Got my light lol, wound up back in house.
I'm getting 18.9mm.
I'm thinking they'll be too tight honestly.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 6, 2015)

WarRaven said:


> Got my light lol, wound up back in house.
> I'm getting 18.9mm.
> I'm thinking they'll be too tight honestly.



thanks a whole lot man, I appreciate that big time!


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 6, 2015)

You are most welcome. 
+1


----------



## 100eyes (Sep 6, 2015)

My KeepPower 3400mah 18650s drop in and out fine. There's a slight vacuum effect sometimes, but never any resistance.

An observation from using this light tonight - pointing the beam at street signs and such is basically like having someone shine a flashlight back at you. I'm more and more convinced that a diffuser is critical for this light. It really feels like a novelty item without one and I couldn't imagine making room in a bag to ever carry this light as is. The high mode with a diffuser is still a ton of light.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 6, 2015)

Tubes can be separated to help removing, if they go in OK I guess.

100Eyes, funny about traffic signs, I used my light to bounce off of a traffic sign in front of a truck idling in front of my house late one night.
Yup, flash back is intense looking at the sign lit by this light under 75 feet away.
Truck left immediately.


----------



## tobrien (Sep 7, 2015)

100eyes said:


> My KeepPower 3400mah 18650s drop in and out fine. There's a slight vacuum effect sometimes, but never any resistance.


thanks a lot for the info, I appreciate that! I know the vacuum effect you're talking about, so I think I may try and stick with AW or something. hmmm


----------



## getamap (Sep 13, 2015)

I've had mine for about 3 weeks now and it is really impressive! I am loving it. 

I was fiddling with the grip ring too much and didn't realize it was stabilized by a rubber o-ring until I broke the o-ring. 

Does anyone know what o-ring replaces the grip ring? I tried 3/4" ID 7/8" OD 1/16" width that I had laying around but they were too thick for the grip ring to fit back on.


----------



## WarRaven (Sep 13, 2015)

My KP3200 arrived and work well.
Added paper shim to snug up.
Tiniest difference between cells I guess.

Getamap, my light is not handy again, do any of the other oring fit there, maybe extra ones included in case?


----------



## pacattack81 (Jan 19, 2016)

How does this compare to the Nitecore TM16GT? The TM16GT has 4 XP-L HI and this only has 1, yet they both claim 1000 meter beam distance. How does the Olight accomplish this? Actually, maybe I can answer my own question. Since it uses the same emitter it will provide a similar beam distance, but the TM16GT will provide a greater spill since it's using 4 of them. Would that be correct?


----------



## zs&tas (Jan 19, 2016)

Same distance just bigger hotspot so more illuminated at that distance


----------



## Beckler (Jun 8, 2016)

Just got my M3XS-UT and one disappointment is how greenish/yellow it is. It's by far the greenest light I have; I used to think my XML2 lights were greenish but they're nice and pure white by comparison. So, is this the nature of the XP-L HI, or is there a lot of variation and I got a green one?


----------



## scs (Jun 8, 2016)

Beckler said:


> Just got my M3XS-UT and one disappointment is how greenish/yellow it is. It's by far the greenest light I have; I used to think my XML2 lights were greenish but they're nice and pure white by comparison. So, is this the nature of the XP-L HI, or is there a lot of variation and I got a green one?



If it's that green, it most likely is a dedomed emitter, NOT the XP-L HI undomed emitter. Google pictures of the XP-L HI and see if that's what's in there, or a dedomed emitter.


----------



## Beckler (Jun 8, 2016)

Ok, I was going by the user manual which states 'XP-L high intensity'. But the description where I bought it does say dedomed, and it doesn't appear like the XPL HI with the flush cover on top, so it is dedomed. Is there an XPL HI version and is it a big color difference?


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 8, 2016)

If you search the forum for this light there is a thread that lists which M3XS UT's have de domed XML2's and which ones have real XP-L HI's. Had my M3XS awhile and love it. Throws farther than I can even see. As for cells I have 2 of the no longer for sale protected 3600mah Orbtronic NCR18650G's in it and they do quite fine. They are also very fat cells. Easily thicker than my protected GA's. That being said you could run unprotected flat top GA's as there is a spring in the head of the light. Tint out of my light is halogen yellow. Have no idea why but have no problem with it.


----------



## BLUE LED (Jun 9, 2016)

Beckler said:


> Ok, I was going by the user manual which states 'XP-L high intensity'. But the description where I bought it does say dedomed, and it doesn't appear like the XPL HI with the flush cover on top, so it is dedomed. Is there an XPL HI version and is it a big color difference?



You have an XP-L HD with a mini dome  Green tint:green:


----------



## scs (Jun 9, 2016)

Beckler said:


> Ok, I was going by the user manual which states 'XP-L high intensity'. But the description where I bought it does say dedomed, and it doesn't appear like the XPL HI with the flush cover on top, so it is dedomed. Is there an XPL HI version and is it a big color difference?



There might be. The XPL HI tint is normal. There is, this: http://budgetlightforum.com/node/46776


----------



## CelticCross74 (Jun 10, 2016)

Okay did some research. The M3XS UT being sold today are listed as having an XP-L HI. V2 or V3 is anybodies guess. I now am totally convinced my copy started out as a XP-L HD V5 that was de domed by Olight then covered in a square wafer of silicone or something protective. It is the only way I can explain the lights tint. I now have several V2 and V3 XP-L HI lights and none of them have tint anywhere near the actual Cree manufactured HI's. Have the M23 inbound I will have it next week. It is listed as having a "customized" XP-L. Having watched several M23 videos I am convinced the in house de doming of a V5 is also the case for the M23 which is actually just fine really.


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 23, 2016)

I found a site selling the light and I am confused,because,I see this first,
Key Features: 
Beam Distance: 1000m 
CD: 250,000 
Waterproof Rating: IPX8 (waterproof up to 2 meters) 
Impact Rating: 1m 
LED: Cree XP-L high intensity 
Compatible Batteries: 3x CR123A, 4xCR123A or 2x 18650 (with included extender tube) 

and then the following.

Warm White (2700-3500K). Is this sensible?


----------



## kj2 (Aug 23, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I found a site selling the light and I am confused,because,I see this first,
> Key Features:
> Beam Distance: 1000m
> CD: 250,000
> ...


Wouldn't rate the tint that warm. My sample isn't really cool white since it has a greenish tint. Would rate the tint between 5000-5700 kelvin.


----------



## Bdm82 (Aug 23, 2016)

kj2 said:


> Wouldn't rate the tint that warm. My sample isn't really cool white since it has a greenish tint. Would rate the tint between 5000-5700 kelvin.


I agree. More green than yellow or orange. I wouldn't call it warm. Maybe a light green neutral. ?


----------



## Theodore41 (Aug 31, 2016)

Bdm82 said:


> I agree. More green than yellow or orange. I wouldn't call it warm. Maybe a light green neutral. ?



...so I stay with my SR52-UT,the tint of which I like very much.And according to PREPAREDMIND101's video,( https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iNVNKkOqLxA), I don't lose much in throw using this.
Anyway,I have a K70 as well,if I need more throw.


----------



## Theodore41 (Sep 3, 2016)

I found a store which sells the light with the following specs.
"Customized Cree XP-L LED flashlight".
Which tint has this version?


----------



## Bdm82 (Sep 3, 2016)

Theodore41 said:


> I found a store which sells the light with the following specs.
> "Customized Cree XP-L LED flashlight".
> Which tint has this version?


Custom is the olight dedome = greener tint
If it says HI then it may be the less green tint. But they mixed terms in the marketing saying custom and HI so the only way to be sure IMO is to work with a retailer that will inspect and report which they have (edit: if you're keen on getting the HI version).


----------



## shooterSVT (Oct 24, 2016)

Hi everyone. Thanks for the review and for all the great comments. I just got my M3XS-UT bundle delivered today. I'm still charging the 18650s so haven't turned it on yet. Can't wait for it to get dark!!!

My question is did we ever come to a consensus on using just three (3) RCR123a? At 3.7V, we'd be under the 12V maximum. I love the idea of using rechargeables in the shortened version of the light for regular use, and throw the extra tube and the big 18650s in when I anticipate more than just scaring the neighbor's cat. 


Thanks in advance,


Todd


----------



## Taz80 (Oct 24, 2016)

3.7 volts is the nominal voltage, they (when new) charge to 4.18 - 4.20 volts. You would be safer to use 2 18500 batteries.


----------



## shooterSVT (Oct 24, 2016)

Good point. I forgot about the fresh of the charger voltage. 

I will say compared to my Nitecore MT10C the color is greenish. Less obvious outside on its own though. Crazy throw, no doubt about that.


----------



## RemcoM (Oct 26, 2016)

I see almost no difference in throw, between my M2X UT, and my M3X UT,

So, when the M3X, was giving 400 kcD, instead of 250 kcD, then it was worth it, but, the M2X is 160 kcD, but the M3X UT, seems like not really more than 160 kcD too.

Its very disappointing.

But i really need a TK61vn, with 700 kcD, or a LEMAx LE 70, new special edition HID Searchlight, with a throw, over 4 kilometers.


----------



## Swedpat (Oct 29, 2016)

RemcoM said:


> I see almost no difference in throw, between my M2X UT, and my M3X UT,
> 
> So, when the M3X, was giving 400 kcD, instead of 250 kcD, then it was worth it, but, the M2X is 160 kcD, but the M3X UT, seems like not really more than 160 kcD too.
> 
> ...



The perceived difference between 250 and 400kcd is noticeable in a side by side comparison, but not huge. 
A throw of 4km, what would you use it for?


----------



## HughJorgan (Nov 11, 2016)

Almost a year ago I bought a whole array of olights, including M3XS-UT and M23 Javelots. The M2XS-UT is a beast, very impressive throw. Mine appears to be the de-domed LED as it's noticeably greener than my M23 and other olights.

I use it in 2 x 18650 config, leave it in my truck with tailcap lockout. And that's where it typically stays. The M23 is just all-around more useful, quite powerful yet a relatively compact size; I liked it so much I bought a second one for me and a third as a gift for a relative. The M3XS-UT is brighter and has a farther throw, but personally I just don't run into many situations where I need the extra umph. At the lake or something else on the water, I could see it being very useful.


----------



## cancow (Dec 9, 2016)

Any chance they will make a 2x 26650 version?


----------



## kj2 (Dec 11, 2016)

Doubt that Cancow. If they would make a thrower 26650 light, it would probably be based on the R50.


----------



## CelticCross74 (Dec 11, 2016)

all this time later the M2X and the M3XS still have no equal when it comes to their compact size. Love the M23 as well. None of them have any green to them at all in my case fortunately...got the SR52UT as well...all these lights throw farther than I can even see all are more than bright enough. Was considering the K70 but do not see the point. I would need binoculars to see what I am lighting up with something like the K70


----------

